# Personalised number plates ..... Bit of fun? Or a bit naff ?



## golfbluecustard (Aug 30, 2020)

Had a 4 hour motorway drive this afternoon, thankfully traffic jam free, unlike I'm sure tomorrow .... and these suddenly kept catching my eye.

 I've not got a problem with them, and have contemplated them in the past, just not brought one, and know they can divide opinion.

 A1 60LF anyone ? 

 GBC


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2020)

They don't float my boat to be honest but if people want to spend their cash on them then thats fine by me.
A lot of them won't make sense to anyone except the owner and a lot of the others that have moved letters and numbers around ( probably illegally) to try and spell out a name...well, they just don't ......and I think they look daft.
Rather spend my couple of hundred + elsewhere....


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2020)

I won mine in a local newspaper comp years ago....when i change cars I've never had the heart to leave it behind


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 30, 2020)

I often see AMS 1 parked outside my work.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2020)

Not a fan. We've a few at our club including a few with their initials. A little self-indulgent but each to their own and if they want to spend the cash then fair enough


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 30, 2020)

They frustrate me when people illegally space generic number plates to make them look like something completely different. I don't get how some go for thousands when if the police cracked down on them you're left with a meaningless plate.

I got my wife *'F1 EVA' (her name is Eva) *which looked fine on her Cayman however moving house the car was recently sold so now it's on her company mini clubvan so looks a touch out of place ..


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2020)

The police generally don't bother because if you get pulled for an illegal plate you get 7 days to report to a station with the correct plate 
Nip home, 5 minutes putting the original one back on, down the cop shop, get the OK, back home, another 5 minutes and the illegal plate is back on.....
Its a virtually unenforceable law unless you put 1000's of extra police on the roads...and that ain't gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 30, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Had a 4 hour motorway drive this afternoon, thankfully traffic jam free, unlike I'm sure tomorrow .... and these suddenly kept catching my eye.

I've not got a problem with them, and have contemplated them in the past, just not brought one, and know they can divide opinion.

A1 60LF anyone ?

GBC
		
Click to expand...

I actually had the opportunity to buy (as a present from my wife!!) that plate - quite reasonably at the time! Foolish mistake not to do so, as I would have made a significant profit on resale!

1 6OLF was purchased by someone who keeps Sunningdale's Half Way House very profitable - though I did see it advertised for sale (quite) a while ago.


----------



## drdel (Aug 30, 2020)

Personal choice.

Some can be very good investment.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 30, 2020)

I paid £500 many years ago for a private plate. It's nothing fancy just my initials 

It's been most helpful as the wife Can always find the car in the car park 

Transfer it everytime I get a new car


----------



## Slime (Aug 30, 2020)

I have one.
It was left to me in my dad's will and is currently on retention until I get a decent car.
It's a great plate for a gambler as it starts 333.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 30, 2020)

Just looked on eBay and PUT 71N is up for £ 9,594 

Which is about £ 9,594 more than I'd pay

 As folks are saying folks can spend their hard earned however they want but you've got to of run out of things to buy to stump up £ 10 k ish on something if you squint still doesn't mean that much ....

 GBC


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The police generally don't bother because if you get pulled for an illegal plate you get 7 days to report to a station with the correct plate
Nip home, 5 minutes putting the original one back on, down the cop shop, get the OK, back home, another 5 minutes and the illegal plate is back on.....
Its a virtually unenforceable law unless you put 1000's of extra police on the roads...and that ain't gonna happen anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure this has changed now, unless it reverted back? I had a Mitsubishi Evo and the importer put uk plates on for me with their post code, bs number and all that jazz, in the second year of ownership (it had past an MOT with me) I got pulled by a copper, they measured the numbers and claimed they were 2mm too small characters and gave me a NIP. A week later I got a £100 fine. I believe now if they want to make an example they even have the power to fine up to £1k, Used to be the case you could rectify an issue and then go resolve it but I imagine this sucks up too much police time and doesn't bring in money.

I got pulled by a rude female copper, who was under the bonnet etc. and asked me what modifications it had, and seemed desperate to get me for something. All modifications were insured and I had paperwork in the glovebox with dyno print outs, insurance cover etc. She had a huge issue with fast cars it seemed and couldn't understand why I had and should have something of that nature and even though I had everything in place they wanted something.

I probably could have battled the plate considering but it seemed easier to just suck it up pay the fine and order a new plate. They didn't even need proof of plate replacement I just had to pay the fixed penalty.


----------



## woofers (Aug 30, 2020)

Mine didn’t cost a lot, it’s just my initials and a number that has significance to me.
What I don’t get though, are the ‘personal‘ plates that repeat the car manufacturer, mostly to be found on a certain German brand.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2020)

We have 3 cars, and all have private plates. 2 of them are a bit of fun, not expensive, just what we wanted.
The other is a bit more valuable, but was my father in law's plate. From his first ever car, that he retained through all of his cars, and he wanted us to have it. It's on my AMG, and while not what I would choose, it's what it is.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2020)

woofers said:



			Mine didn’t cost a lot, it’s just my initials and a number that has significance to me.
What I don’t get though, are the ‘personal‘ plates that repeat the car manufacturer, mostly to be found on a certain German brand.
		
Click to expand...

Pet hate, X5, M3, etc, on the wrong car. Obv previously bought plates to suit a particular car, but look rubbish on a Mazda.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 30, 2020)

woofers said:



			Mine didn’t cost a lot, it’s just my initials and a number that has significance to me.
What I don’t get though, are the ‘personal‘ plates that repeat the car manufacturer, mostly to be found on a certain German brand.
		
Click to expand...

X5 by any chance ... 🙅


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 30, 2020)

I've got one, it will be available to view at Bearwood Lakes on H4H day.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2020)

I was offered my surname back in the day, for 800 quid. There were only two problems, I didn't have 800, and I didn't have a car that could take a K plate. Small details, granted, but deal breakers.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2020)

My Dad , Brian George Murgatroyd bought a Citroen C3 several years ago

He was offered the plate C3 BGM when he bought the car, picked it from a list, no extra cost at all.

No good to many other folk unless your initials are BGM and driving a C3

When he passed we sold it with the plates still on its


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 30, 2020)

Naf. Usually end up getting stuck behind one doing 10-20 mph under the speed limit. Private plated cars are on my “don’t let out under any circumstances” list along with family cars, Range Rovers, Honda jazz’s and daewoo Matiz’s.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Naf. Usually end up getting stuck behind one doing 10-20 mph under the speed limit. Private plated cars are on my “don’t let out under any circumstances” list along with family cars, Range Rovers, Honda jazz’s and daewoo Matiz’s.
		
Click to expand...

If you get stuck behind me, you need to get a faster car.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The police generally don't bother because if you get pulled for an illegal plate you get 7 days to report to a station with the correct plate
Nip home, 5 minutes putting the original one back on, down the cop shop, get the OK, back home, another 5 minutes and the illegal plate is back on.....
Its a virtually unenforceable law unless you put 1000's of extra police on the roads...and that ain't gonna happen anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

That's not as I remember it;

https://www.theaa.com/driving-advice/legal/vehicle-defect-rectification

As for VDRS for an intentionally altered plate, not a chance; it's a deliberate attempt to deceive, not a defect (when it is altered spaces or manipulated letters/numbers).


----------



## rosecott (Aug 31, 2020)

Was following a Range Rover yesterday with AV14 TOR. He was driving like a Sky Jockey.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 31, 2020)

I had a car with the Reg. number (actually issued, not bought) OBR1T. I looked for a dyslexic astronaut to sell it to but didn't find one.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 31, 2020)

Sold my car cheaply to my HGK's daughter in the early 1990's.
He had great fun in telling me she got £400 for the number plate 

K4ISER seen on a Porche at Turnberry.
Loads of AYR Numbers around here.
To answer the OP if you have to work them out they are naff. Just shows that the owners can't afford a decent one.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 31, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The police generally don't bother because if you get pulled for an illegal plate you get 7 days to report to a station with the correct plate
Nip home, 5 minutes putting the original one back on, down the cop shop, get the OK, back home, another 5 minutes and the illegal plate is back on.....
Its a virtually unenforceable law unless you put 1000's of extra police on the roads...and that ain't gonna happen anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

Or an on the spot fine of say £500. Some see it as harmless, but when a vehicle cannot be 100% identified after an incident it becomes serious.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Pet hate, X5, M3, etc, on the wrong car. Obv previously bought plates to suit a particular car, but look rubbish on a Mazda.
		
Click to expand...

I agree...a Mazda has far to much class for a plate starting like that


----------



## Captainron (Aug 31, 2020)

full_throttle said:



			I've got one, it will be available to view at Bearwood Lakes on H4H day.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t think they could get “5h!t golfer” onto a plate


----------



## Captainron (Aug 31, 2020)

No point in them over here because they aren’t proper words with alphabetical characters. And you have to have a number in there. 
Back home you can actually have whole words up to 10 characters I think.

Proper personalisation


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 31, 2020)

Think they are a bit naff - especially the ones that try a bit too hard manipulating things to be personal to the owner - that said Bristol cars used to have their head office on the same site as I worked in the early 1980s and one of their cars had number plate 100 MPH - which I thought was quite cool. And did once see a roller with plate RR1.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 31, 2020)

A guy used to drive around East Lothian with SS 1.
A bit marmite that one.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's not as I remember it;

https://www.theaa.com/driving-advice/legal/vehicle-defect-rectification

As for VDRS for an intentionally altered plate, not a chance; it's a deliberate attempt to deceive, not a defect (when it is altered spaces or manipulated letters/numbers).
		
Click to expand...

I bow to your greater knowledge....doesn't detract from there being hundreds of, technically illegal, plates around here and nothing gets done....you see the same ones week in, week out...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 31, 2020)

Penis extensions in the majority of cases....


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 31, 2020)

I used to have one. My first ever brand new car and as I was a mad runner I had AR02 RUN.

I do have, but not on a car, XV03 PAR...bought on a whim when being a scratch golfer was a distant dream!!


----------



## road2ruin (Aug 31, 2020)

But if fun although agree with the comments about people manipulating a plate to look like something else, that for me is naff. 

I bought ‘DAN 222S’ about 10 years ago. One thing that has improved during that time is the transfer of a plate from vehicle to vehicle. Used to take an age as the DVLA has to issue the paperwork before you could remove the plates and then transfer to a new car, it’s now almost instant when done online.


----------



## drdel (Aug 31, 2020)

Live and let live, why is it necessary to insult. Some are stupid and daft, some can make money.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 31, 2020)

drdel said:



			Live and let live, why is it necessary to insult. Some are stupid and daft, some can make money.
		
Click to expand...

if people want to spend their money on a plate and display it as it should be displayed, fine, I'll live & let live.  I'll even live with a change of spacing in the right circumstances with the right font (B10 PSY and PEN 15 being two that I've seen without spacing; actually mokes them more easy to remember than a random series of numbers and letters) 

When it strays into manipulating the letters and numbers to read something that it isn't, no; it's naff & it's illegal.  

Personally, the DVLA gives you very little for no extra charge, I'll spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 31, 2020)

I do have one now, bought with £250 from my mothers will. Its the first leter of my county of birth, my birth year and my initials. No-one understands it until I explain it, but I know my mother liked it as I saw it long before she died and it stayed there waiting for me on the DVLA web-site.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 31, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



*I used to have one*. My first ever brand new car and as I was a mad runner I had AR02 RUN.

I do have, but not on a car, XV03 PAR...bought on a whim when being a scratch golfer was a distant dream!!
		
Click to expand...

A bit of an unfortunate opening sentence - looks as if you are responding to the immediately previous post.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 31, 2020)

I had one for about 9 years but the faff involved in switching it over when changing my car and feeling self-conscious I was happy to get rid.
 Couple of good ones locally including MU57ANG on a ........

Ford Mustang.


----------



## cliveb (Aug 31, 2020)

I generally think they are naff.

Although I must admit that back when I was driving a TVR, did briefly wonder what I'd do if V8 TVR ever came up for sale.
But then realised if it did, it would probably cost more than the car.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 31, 2020)

If it is what floats your boat fill yer boots ...

A friend paid a stupidly high price for a number 1 plate 25+ years back... Advises that the plate has neither lost or gained value... However, as the vehicle it is on has probably risen in value five fold I don't suppose he's too bothered...


----------



## CliveW (Aug 31, 2020)

A few years ago I bought a Range Rover which had a cherished number on it. When I decided to sell it, I put the number on retention to sell separately and the DVLA re-issued the previous number for the vehicle which was also a cherished number. I applied to put that on retention and was issued with what appeared to be the original number of the vehicle.
Pimlico Plumbers in London have a whole fleet of vans with cherished numbers which make me smile.   https://www.pimlicoplumbers.com/blog/pimlico-number-plates-are-part-of-our-brand-identity


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Not a fan but each to their own. The naff ones are those that require the mounting screw put into an unusual position so that it makes a letter. About twenty years ago I had the chance to buy ROB 8 Y, but the £20,000 was just stupid.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 31, 2020)

Indifferent about it myself, however my brother kept an old plate going on a couple of cars that my father originally got with an old 1981 series 3 landrover. Didn't cost much to keep transferring but was the short RSE 9W. 
One of his pals went to the trouble of acquiring a letter A and stuck it on the rear plate, lasted for about a week before it got noticed.😁


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 31, 2020)

Plates are fine by me, it's the stupidly loud exhausts that do my head in.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Plates are fine by me, it's the stupidly loud exhausts that do my head in.
		
Click to expand...

Oops, got those too. My Mercedes is as ex factory, but it is naturally just very loud, and my BM is an aftermarket modification done by a previous owner. 
I could change it, but it would be expensive, as the ride height would need to be raised back to standard too, so I haven't bothered.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 31, 2020)

We had a quick gander around a bikers gathering yesterday... Nearly all fitted with "stupidly loud exhausts"... Not that I'd want to be the one to point out the error of their ways ...

Many also had personalised plates fitted... Be a brave chap to point out, to the riders, it's them making up for lack of length...


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 31, 2020)

Love personal plates. Something interesting and different to look at whilst stuck in gridlock.....

Better investment than gold over the last decade. So much obscene wealth in this country at the high end, it's not enough to have a £150k car now, you've got to have a number plate worth almost the same and in some cases more.

Makes me smile when I see a plate parked on a runaround that's worth 10 times the car!


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 31, 2020)

Few of us joined up for @Fish Charity day


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Oops, got those too. My Mercedes is as ex factory, but it is naturally just very loud, and my BM is an aftermarket modification done by a previous owner.
I could change it, but it would be expensive, as the ride height would need to be raised back to standard too, so I haven't bothered.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to hazard a guess that you don't drive around late at night waking everyone up though mate. The dog goes bonkers.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 31, 2020)

rosecott said:



			A bit of an unfortunate opening sentence - looks as if you are responding to the immediately previous post.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 31, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I had one for about 9 years but the faff involved in switching it over when changing my car and feeling self-conscious I was happy to get rid.
Couple of good ones locally including MU57ANG on a ........

Ford Mustang.
		
Click to expand...

There used to be an Aston Martin in Bournemouth with FA57 CAR on it but the guy obviously changed his car as I last saw it on a Range Rover.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 31, 2020)

I was told the below story by a friend who plays on the European tour so I assume it is true. 

Poulter parked his Ferrari outside the entrance to the Celtic Manor Hotel in a no parking area. Mark Roe spotted it and changed the number plate with a black sharpie from 1AN P to TAMPAX


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 31, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I was told the below story by a friend who plays on the European tour so I assume it is true. 

Poulter parked his Ferrari outside the entrance to the Celtic Manor Hotel in a no parking area. Mark Roe spotted it and changed the number plate with a black sharpie from 1AN P to TAMPAX
		
Click to expand...

I'm saying ... it's a lie..


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I'm saying ... it's a lie..
		
Click to expand...

Its a lie...it was David Lynn...


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm sure he did it,  but not about the plates


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm going to hazard a guess that you don't drive around late at night waking everyone up though mate. The dog goes bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

In bed by 10 most days, so too true.


----------



## Fish (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ve got 3 different CFC ones on retention and a good friend of mine has PEN15 😜

Variations of FISH, ROBBIE or ROBIN are out of my price range 😟


----------



## KenL (Aug 31, 2020)

I don't have one here but did have one when I stayed in the states where (in Hawaii at least) you could make up your own up to 6 characters as long as it wasn't offensive or used previously.

I got KL 123 (initials and first house number) and the plate now hangs in my home office.  A friend had a bright green VW Beetle with the registration FROG 🐸 .

Totally against people moving spacing, placing screws or dodgy fonts.

Edit... forgot to say it cost $25 to choose your own plate including making them.  Apparently, convicts make them. Urban myth, I'm not sure.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 31, 2020)

Traminator said:



http://www.weiunderpar.com/2013/04/...rs-coming-to-america-and-his-pink-travel-bag/

It's true.
		
Click to expand...

My bad, he's told me a few stories over the years, got my names mixed up 👍


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 31, 2020)

Naff

I am Sure J4M 3SM means something to the driver but how often do you look at your own plates.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 31, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm going to hazard a guess that you don't drive around late at night waking everyone up though mate. The dog goes bonkers.
		
Click to expand...


When my lad had a Ducati and he set off for work at stupid o'clock it was definitely a reveille call for all the local hounds...


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 31, 2020)

Bit pretentious.  I knew someone who had his initials followed by JAG.  Guess what car he always drove.


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2020)

My plate has our initials and the number 1. At last a plate I can remember 👍


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ve got 3 different CFC ones on retention
		
Click to expand...

R12, R22 and R13?


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 1, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			R12, R22 and R13?  

Click to expand...

R22 would be for his commercial vehicle though?


----------



## Crow (Sep 1, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			R12, R22 and R13?  

Click to expand...

R22 is an HCFC.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			That's not possible.
		
Click to expand...

Anything is possible if you have the cash and it is within the rules. https://dvlaregistrations.dvla.gov.uk/

My example was not researched but I have read the above.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 1, 2020)

I would imagine that any driver on the highway that breaks the law would be aware that their number plate would be quite easy to remember.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 1, 2020)

My wife bought me one for my birthday, in between her buying it and my birthday I went on a rant about how crap some were! Luckily mine is just our surname so to most looks just like a normal plate, although many think it's to do with West Ham - WE12 HAM.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm not really into them, and do laugh when I see them some old runaround which is worth less than the plate. 
My missus has one on her Mini but it used to belong to her Mum so it's a personal thing for her. 
There is a guy in Glasgow who runs around with the number plate AR51 OLE.  I took a photo of it as I didn't think anyone would believe me.
There is also one I spotted the other day, H8 GERS, which could be a Celtic supporter although he was driving a BLUE Jag which wouldn't correlate.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 1, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I'm not really into them, and do laugh when I see them some old runaround which is worth less than the plate. 
My missus has one on her Mini but it used to belong to her Mum so it's a personal thing for her. 
There is a guy in Glasgow who runs around with the number plate AR51 OLE.  I took a photo of it as I didn't think anyone would believe me.
There is also one I spotted the other day, H8 GERS, which could be a Celtic supporter although he was driving a BLUE Jag which wouldn't correlate.
		
Click to expand...

GERS.... 
What do you think the Celtic connection is.?


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 1, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			GERS....
What do you think the Celtic connection is.?
		
Click to expand...

GERS = Rangers


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh h8 as in hate. That's extreme number plating 🤣


----------



## Leftie (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			"H8 GERS"
Seems like asking for your car to be vandalised 🤪

The G must have been a number, maybe 9?
		
Click to expand...

Why must it have been a number?


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 1, 2020)

Leftie said:



View attachment 32231

Click to expand...


Each to there own put that one's stretching it a bit.....


----------



## Piece (Sep 1, 2020)

There is a car around here, modest car BTW, with BUY 1 on it.

I took a pic of a Goerge Cole Minder-style Jag with G SP0T on it.

Private plates aren't my cup of tea, especially the ones that are illegal and contrived. If someone were to give me one that I liked, then...


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Because it's not in a valid format, you can't have 4 letters at the end like that.
As I was bored I checked on DVLA, the only one close to that on the road seems to be a blue Toyota H8 GER.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I misread it as H8 GER.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			a good friend of mine has PEN15 😜
		
Click to expand...

You know Steve Parrish??

And I think they are for door knobs! I have had mone for 15 years and its been on about 8 cars.


----------



## KenL (Sep 1, 2020)

Leftie said:



View attachment 32231

Click to expand...

Naff & illegal.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			Naff & illegal.
		
Click to expand...

Only the spacing is illegal. R21 CKG is on the DVLA Database.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 1, 2020)

EO is an old Barrow in Furness Registration area.

A guy I know has one for sale CEO 1 over £300, 000. Buying this would  be taking vanity to the extreme. people can google number plate CEO 1 if you have nothing to do!


----------



## CliveW (Sep 1, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			EO is an old Barrow in Furness Registration area.

A guy I know has one for sale CEO 1 over £300, 000. Buying this would  be taking vanity to the extreme. people can google number plate CEO 1 if you have nothing to do!
		
Click to expand...

Currently on a Rolls Royce Phantom.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 1, 2020)

Nope. Normally seen on cars like a Porsche Cayenne, Toyota MR2 or Mazda Mx5.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

DVLA is a good way of checking and yes - 100 MPH is still on a Bristol.  Whether the same one that I saw parked outside the BAe canteen in 1984 who’s to know.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 1, 2020)

I generally thought they were a bit naff, but if you wanted one, then so be it. But then discovered that a mate at the golf club - called Harish - has got the plate HAR15H. Now that I think,  is quite neat.


----------



## KenL (Sep 1, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Only the spacing is illegal. R21 CKG is on the DVLA Database.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was referring to the spacing.


----------



## PIng (Sep 1, 2020)

It can cost hundreds, if not thousands of pounds for a personalised number plate, but only £18 to change your name by deed poll.

Yours sincerely,
BN20BXB


----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32233
View attachment 32234
View attachment 32235

You're not allowed to have anything like the above on a car.
		
Click to expand...

It's on a red Toyota. G5 POT.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			It's on a red Toyota. G5 POT.
		
Click to expand...

Not many men can find that!


----------



## Slime (Sep 2, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Not many men can find that!  

Click to expand...

You've just got to know where to look.


----------



## Piece (Sep 2, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You're not allowed to have anything like the above on a car.
		
Click to expand...

From my archives in 2008....


----------



## DRW (Sep 2, 2020)

A few people on here, could do with(will go with the polite one)

W8 LLY


----------



## Rooter (Sep 2, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32233
View attachment 32234
View attachment 32235

You're not allowed to have anything like the above on a car.
		
Click to expand...


PEN 15 and 60 CK were both quite famously owned by ex bike and truck racer Steve Parrish.

Interview here, 3rd from last question: https://www.bennetts.co.uk/bikesoci...ive/motogp/2013/you-ask-steve-parrish-answers


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2020)

Just bought one litterally this second

£250

Another case of remembering my cars numberplate as I never can remember the seats random plate 

I've gone for mine and my wife's first name initials 

Random numbers 

Our kids initials 

Wife will love it and appreciate being able to remember the car 😂


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 3, 2020)

Took this in Nottingham 2017. Doubt it was a real plate. It was in bulwell and the inhabitants there are a different kind of human.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Just bought one litterally this second

£250

Another case of remembering my cars numberplate as I never can remember the seats random plate

I've gone for mine and my wife's first name initials

Random numbers

Our kids initials

Wife will love it and appreciate being able to remember the car 😂
		
Click to expand...

Could have always remembered your PJs


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 3, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



View attachment 32249
Doubt it was a real plate. It was in bulwell and the inhabitants there are a different kind of human.
		
Click to expand...

You can sort of tell with the trackie bottoms, white socks and sport direct trainers 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2020)

Having seen some of the responses in here, and out of idle curiosity, I slung my initials into the DVLA computer.

Those who have met me in person will not doubt have a small snigger at the first offering;

AB16 RNP


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 3, 2020)

close but not close enough....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Just bought one litterally this second

£250

Another case of remembering my cars numberplate as I never can remember the seats random plate

I've gone for mine and my wife's first name initials

Random numbers

Our kids initials

Wife will love it and appreciate being able to remember the car 😂
		
Click to expand...


What a lame excuse that is 😂😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What a lame excuse that is 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

It's honest 

I have had my current plate on 2 cars .. only had to remember one plate for the parking machines

Now have one for the second car 

Will only have to remember plates I've picked


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 3, 2020)

Few on here could get KN08 HED 😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			It's honest

I have had my current plate on 2 cars .. only had to remember one plate for the parking machines

Now have one for the second car

Will only have to remember plates I've picked
		
Click to expand...

You dont have to justify your purchase to me sir 😂😂😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			You dont have to justify your purchase to me sir 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

For £250 its less than I spent on light bulbs last time round 🤣

Mrs loves it


----------



## Temeura (Sep 3, 2020)

I used to work for an insurance company and had the most arrogant prick ring up. He was obnoxious from the start. I always remember his line “it is an Aston Martin DB9... the licence plate is my initials JBD... (this was a ridiculous pause) 007.

I always felt that if you have an awesome car, it is just overkill. If you have a rubbish car, it just looks awful.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 4, 2020)

They do make the driver look like a bonifide douchebag.


----------



## drdel (Sep 4, 2020)

Mine was given to me by my late wife 25 years ago. Cost £600 on an old motorcycle which we sold for £800! The plate is now valued at ~£10k. Even without selling the bike that's  not a bad rate of return!


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2020)

Get stuck in

https://dvlatimedauction.co.uk/lots


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2020)

I seen a yellow lambo yesterday with 9REB, I still can’t work out if it’s supposed to spell a certain name or what.

Im not into motors but Jesus Christ it sounded amazing.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			Get stuck in

https://dvlatimedauction.co.uk/lots

Click to expand...

GOL 11F is currently £ 2,920 .... and running till Tuesday so likely get over £ 3,000 - £ 3,500 each to there own but that just baffles me

GBC


----------



## rulefan (Sep 5, 2020)

Apart from anything else, it de-ages your car


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Apart from anything else, it de-ages your car
		
Click to expand...

Once it isn't a current model, does it matter?

My CLS is one of 82. Does hiding the year matter? Not to me.
That said, it has a private plate, but not from choice.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Once it isn't a current model, does it matter?

My CLS is one of 82. Does hiding the year matter? Not to me.
That said, it has a private plate, but not from choice.
		
Click to expand...

If my car was one of 82, I would want to shout about it and keep the original plate, but as my daily runner isn't, I'll keep my cherished number.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 6, 2020)

I have one one one of my cars, only means something to us and will go pretty much unnoticed to anyone else. Was £250 about 8 years ago when I was buying a new car. I think they can be quite good sometimes, but I don't like some of them, especially when they are spaced wrong or rely on coloured screw caps etc. 

Saw this on the way up to Dornoch on Wednesday PW 59URS

Guess Pete Waterman is a Spurs fan..... tacky and naff and no class at all


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm currently watching a plate on an auction, it's currently over £45,000!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm currently watching a plate on an auction, it's currently over £45,000!
		
Click to expand...

Going to buy it?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 22, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Going to buy it?
		
Click to expand...

Or swap it for a dab of perfume?


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Going to buy it?
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't work in IT.
The winning bid was a mere .................................................. £90,500!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2020)

Slime said:



			No, I don't work in IT.
The winning bid was a mere .................................................. £90,500!
		
Click to expand...

A snip.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2020)

Slime said:



			No, I don't work in IT.
The winning bid was a mere .................................................. £90,500!
		
Click to expand...

What was the plate?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What was the plate?
		
Click to expand...

SN 1 P?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2020)

Wasn't sold to a bloke in Glasgow was it


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2020)

Stolen from Facebook 😂


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What was the plate?
		
Click to expand...

1 WWW


----------



## KenL (Nov 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A snip.
		
Click to expand...

A joke!


----------



## CliveW (Dec 1, 2020)

Spotted today on a "Honey Wagon" (Tanker for emptying septic tanks)







Sign on the side reads "It may be sh#te to you, but it's my bread and butter."


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2020)

We've had/kept ** BGG for 25 years , Billy Grace Gizzy [ our 1st dog ] I was tempted to buy WA1, but it was far too expensive.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2020)

I think it's mad spending thousands on a plate when anyone can easily steal them off the car.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I think it's mad spending thousands on a plate when anyone can easily steal them off the car.
		
Click to expand...

But you don't spend £1000 on the plate itself it's what it says 

My actual plate is £30

You can get anti theft screws 

On a side note just ordered 2 new plates as the HRV is back on a normal plate .. and got the private plate again ready for the new car


----------

